# Upgraded to -current cannot boot. Out of file descriptors



## inurneck (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello. I upgraded to -CURRENT last night and I cannot boot.

It says 'out of file descriptors' directly after trying to mount the root filesystem. I tried adding 
	
	



```
kern.maxfiles=450000
```
 (that's the highest I tried I played with the number it's just not working.) to /boot/loader.conf and it doesn't seem to help. 

I installed world but I never got the chance to install kernel yet as the error out of file descriptors came up and I figured a reboot would fix it which it did not. Then I realized the system wouldn't even come up. I can get shell access and edit files by doing this.


```
/sbin/mount -rw /
      /sbin/mount /var
      /sbin/mount /usr
      export TERM=vt100
```

Please give me some suggestions and thanks in advance. I searched /usr/src/UPDATING but could not find anything. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

inurneck said:
			
		

> Hello. I upgraded to -CURRENT last night


Why?

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]



> I installed world but I never got the chance to install kernel yet as the error out of file descriptors came up and I figured a reboot would fix it which it did not.


Wrong order. You're supposed to install the kernel first, boot it and then install world.


----------



## inurneck (Aug 27, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why
> 
> [thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]



Why not?  I have run boxes with -CURRENT on them, sometimes they work sometimes they don't. It's still fun to play around with. I understand -CURRENT isn't bleeding edge, it's what they are working on.



> Wrong order. You're supposed to install the kernel first, boot it and then install world.



I am dyslexic. No I didn't know it made a difference thanks. I guess I should just reinstall and try again. Unless you have a suggestion.


----------



## inurneck (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's because I rushed and forgot to create a swap partition. Doh. I knew it was something stupid.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2013)

Unless you run -STABLE, -RELEASE, or intermediary, your questions belong on the freebsd-current mailing list.


----------



## xtaz (Aug 28, 2013)

inurneck said:
			
		

> I think it's because I rushed and forgot to create a swap partition. Doh. I knew it was something stupid.



Unlikely, _the_ system would still boot without one unless you had an exceptionally small amount of memory. The highly likely explanation is that you installed the world first and then rebooted. This means all the binaries that are run during boot to initialise the system are expecting to be run inside of a 10.x kernel. Because you hadn't installed the 10.x kernel yet you would be booting with whatever version of kernel you were running before. Most of those binaries, if they even work at all, will then likely be confused whilst trying to read things from the kernel such as things related to file descriptors because the programming ABI/API's etc would have significantly changed.

FreeBSD is designed so that the old world binaries are compatible with the new kernel to at least allow it to boot into single user mode and install the rest of the world. It's not designed to work the opposite way around.

You could fix it by booting a 10.x kernel from a USB stick or something and then finishing the installkernel. But if you don't care about this system, _it's_ probably easier to just reinstall it.


----------



## xtaz (Aug 28, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Unless you run -STABLE, -RELEASE, or intermediary, your questions belong on the freebsd-current mailing list.



Maybe there should be a section on the forum specifically for CURRENT? Whilst I only run -RELEASE or -STABLE these days I did once used to run -CURRENT on both my home server and home desktop during the time 5.x was in development as -CURRENT at the time was far more stable than the 5.x test candidates that were occasionally released so I would have appreciated a resource like this forum during those times! _It s_eems wrong to just turn people away who want to use the forum.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2013)

No. We have discussed and explained this already: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD - we do not have the user base and/or the resources to take this on, and we have no way to communicate findings with developers. The mailing lists is where the developers are, and where developments are discussed.


----------

